#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Cutting down social media use reduced loneliness and depression.

## Bhavya

A recent study about the social media habits of 143 undergraduate students at the University of Pennsylvania found that limiting our social media usage to 30 minutes per day can lower the rates of loneliness and depression. After the research, the students showed improvements in terms of social support, autonomy and self-esteem. Limiting social media usage also prevents us from subjecting ourselves to social comparison. Guys, what do you think about this study? Do you agree that limiting social media usage is good for our mental health?

----------

